# Satellite 'the size of a bus' could crash to Earth



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

*A large spy satellite is out of control and could crash to Earth in the next few weeks, a US government official has warned.*

*www.telegraph.co.uk/news/graphics/2008/01/27/wsatel127.jpg​
 The satellite could land anywhere on the planet and may contain hazardous materials, the unnamed source told the AP news wire.  
 The satellite is the size of a small bus


It is understood that American politicians and world leaders are being kept abreast of the situation.  

In response to the reports Gordon Johndroe, a spokesman for the National Security Council, said: "Appropriate government agencies are monitoring the situation.  

"Numerous satellites over the years have come out of orbit and fallen harmlessly. We are looking at potential options to mitigate any possible damage this satellite may cause."  

He refused to discuss specifics, such as whether the satellite might be destroyed with a missile. But such a move is considered unlikely by experts as it would create a rain of debris which could cause more widespread damage.

While the US government is yet to release any information about the craft, John Pike of the defence research group GlobalSecurity.org said that it is most likely a photo-reconnaissance satellite, weighing as much as 20,000lb (9,000kg) and the size of a bus.

 It is believed to contain hydrazine, a common rocket fuel, which is hazardous to humans.  

This would not be the first time a large man-made satellite has de-powered and crashed uncontrollably into the atmosphere. The largest was in 1979, when Skylab, a 78-ton abandoned space station, lost control and fell from orbit.  

It fell apart on re-entry, with the debris crashing harmlessly into the Indian Ocean and across an uninhabited part of Western Australia.

Source


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Americans... they first create spy satellites to rid the world or privacy, then they screw it up and say that its gonna crash anywhere. And this was the "Ideal Nation" According to its founders


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

^ rofl...

run for ur life guys..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 28, 2008)

Read in HT,Delhi dated 27th Jan


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 28, 2008)

_I wish ye White House pe gire_


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

let it fall on my college


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 28, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> let it fall on my college


a half on mine too
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/3316/tfr612ix4.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

atleast US will make sure it will not fall on their country


----------



## krates (Jan 28, 2008)

mere school par gir jaa 100rs mein


----------



## napster007 (Jan 28, 2008)

i bid 1000....mere school pe gir


----------



## azzu (Jan 28, 2008)

i bid 10000 mujpar gire no problems then


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> atleast US will make sure it will not fall on their country



rofl yeah


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

lol why do you guys hate school so much? .. ho yea I too hated it ..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope it will end up in sea.
earlier our ISRO were specialized in launching satellites which with 1/2 hour reaches bengal sea 

I remember the pic where Indias first rocket is carried on the carrier of a bicycle   for launch KIKIHIHIHI !


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 28, 2008)

Charan said:


> lol why do you guys hate school so much? .. ho yea I too hated it ..


You will realize later that School/College life is the best part of you life. Now that my education life is almost over, I realized how much I miss those days, things I wanted to do but never made it.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

^ FYI.. he is no more school kiddy


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> You will realize later that School/College life is the best part of you life. Now that my education life is almost over, I realized how much I miss those days, things I wanted to do but never made it.


I want the school days back not the school


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

Charan said:


> I want the school days back not the school



wear chadi and run...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> wear chadi and run...


if I wear chadi then others will run not me


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

Charan said:


> if I wear chadi then others will run not me



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif

chicks will follow u dude..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

main school pe nahi rahu aur mere school par gire.

*kitna accha hoga..!!*


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 29, 2008)

on my company please... my manager sucks..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

^make sure you are also there when it falls off


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ rofl.. let it fall on my college when no one is there inside


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ heh.. it wont destroy entire earth


----------



## Champs (Jan 29, 2008)

It should fall on Nasa or Pentagon who make these spy satellite but can't handle and putting the life on earth in danger.


----------



## patelpk (Jan 29, 2008)

Nasa wont make spy satellite its pentagon work and whitehouse brain/


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Americans... they first create spy satellites to rid the world or privacy, then they screw it up and say that its gonna crash anywhere. And this was the "Ideal Nation" According to its founders


True. I agree with u.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 31, 2008)

Champs said:


> It should fall on Nasa or Pentagon who make these spy satellite but can't handle and putting the life on earth in danger.


+1
Hope the satellite also contains some Nuclear fuel so that it goes BOOM!! when it falls in the doorstep of its creators


----------

